# Vi prego di guardare le foto della carrozza



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2015)

http://foto.ilmessaggero.it/CRONACA...ero_in_volo/0-104942.shtml?idArticolo=1524143


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://foto.ilmessaggero.it/CRONACA...ero_in_volo/0-104942.shtml?idArticolo=1524143


e l'inchino della Madonna
c'è stato?
non ci sono parole


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://foto.ilmessaggero.it/CRONACA...ero_in_volo/0-104942.shtml?idArticolo=1524143


Mah, mi disturba alquanto questo spettacolo


----------



## Black&Blu (20 Agosto 2015)

Hitler non c'è mai quando serve.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Agosto 2015)

A me l'unica cosa che ha disturbato é un prete che permette l'affissione di certa roba nella sua chiesa. Per il resto: Posto che non condivido ognuno ha diritto di piangere i suoi morti come ritiene e se mai avessi in mente di far suonare la fanfara dei bersaglieri al mio funerale vorrei poterlo fare. Inoltre io non sono particolarmente harantista ma se uno è sempre stato assolto non si può a maggior ragione post mortem definire un delinquente. Proprio per rispetto della giustizia che non deve essere un tanto al chilo. Secondo me.


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> e l'inchino della Madonna
> c'è stato?
> non ci sono parole





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mah, mi disturba alquanto questo spettacolo





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A me l'unica cosa che ha disturbato é un prete che permette l'affissione di certa roba nella sua chiesa. Per il resto: Posto che non condivido ognuno ha diritto di piangere i suoi morti come ritiene e se mai avessi in mente di far suonare la fanfara dei bersaglieri al mio funerale vorrei poterlo fare. Inoltre io non sono particolarmente harantista ma se uno è sempre stato assolto non si può a maggior ragione post mortem definire un delinquente. Proprio per rispetto della giustizia che non deve essere un tanto al chilo. Secondo me.


ragazze, un commento per la carrozza.  vi prego.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ragazze, un commento per la carrozza.  vi prego.


La carrozza l'han rubata a cenerentola, dipinta di nero e addobbata per l'occasione.


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La carrozza l'han rubata a cenerentola, dipinta di nero e addobbata per l'occasione.


Stavo per dirlo io...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ragazze, un commento per la carrozza.  vi prego.



Un gran bel tiro da sei. Chissà che scia.


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ragazze, un commento per la carrozza.  vi prego.


l'ha presa in prestito
dalla regina Elisabetta?
comunque mezzo di trasporto
sobrio, austero come richiede
il tragico momento


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> l'ha presa in prestito
> dalla regina Elisabetta?
> comunque mezzo di trasporto
> sobrio, austero come richiede
> il tragico momento


Sobrio  soprattutto :unhappy:


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Agosto 2015)

Ma la colonna sonora del Padrino non è cosa un po' tamarra per qualsiasi livello?


----------



## Domhet (20 Agosto 2015)

Da ricordare che quella è la stessa chiesa che ha rifiutato di celebrare il funerale di Welby.


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Agosto 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Da ricordare che quella è la stessa chiesa che ha rifiutato di celebrare il funerale di Welby.


Ottima osservazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma la colonna sonora del Padrino non è cosa un po' tamarra per qualsiasi livello?



De gustibus...


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma la colonna sonora del Padrino non è cosa un po' tamarra per qualsiasi livello?


un commento sulla carrozza, per favore.


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> un commento sulla carrozza, per favore.


Se non sapessi che è un mafioso nostrano, dalla carrozza avrei detto russo.

PS - Mi viene in mente anche Lady Oscar, ma credo di essere piuttosto ignorante in tema di carrozze.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2015)

*Si*

Solo chi abita a roma sud sa cosa significano i casamonica,di silvio,e altre famiglie imparantate con questi soggetti.
Questo funerale è la punto dell'iceberg,i casamonica hanno il controllo di tutta roma sud,per quello che riguarda la criminalità organizzata,ed è così dagli anni 70.E NESSUNO MUOVE UN DITO.Hanno ville,rubinetti d'oro,ferrari,vivono di estorsioni,spaccio,insomma non pagano mai un cazzo,ma nessuno li denuncia per paura di ritorsioni.
Quello di ieri è l'ennesimo scandalo di un paese che ci ha tolto da tempo la dignità di essere italiani.
Ma queste cose le può capire chi convive con queste problematiche ogni giorno,non chi è comodamente seduto sul divano ed entra qui dentro scrivendo che infondo sto paese è una grande paese....
Leggetevi la storia di guerino casamonica....e della famiglia casamonica....


----------



## free (21 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo chi abita a roma sud sa cosa significano i casamonica,di silvio,e altre famiglie imparantate con questi soggetti.
> Questo funerale è la punto dell'iceberg,i casamonica hanno il controllo di tutta roma sud,per quello che riguarda la criminalità organizzata,ed è così dagli anni 70.E NESSUNO MUOVE UN DITO.Hanno ville,rubinetti d'oro,ferrari,vivono di estorsioni,spaccio,insomma non pagano mai un cazzo,ma nessuno li denuncia per paura di ritorsioni.
> Quello di ieri è l'ennesimo scandalo di un paese che ci ha tolto da tempo la dignità di essere italiani.
> Ma queste cose le può capire chi convive con queste problematiche ogni giorno,non chi è comodamente seduto sul divano ed entra qui dentro scrivendo che infondo sto paese è una grande paese....
> Leggetevi la storia di guerino casamonica....e della famiglia casamonica....


vabbè ma sono sinti, mica sono nuovi a 'ste esagerazioni, credo che lo ritengano tipo un loro re, o qualcosa del genere


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo chi abita a roma sud sa cosa significano i casamonica,di silvio,e altre famiglie imparantate con questi soggetti.
> Questo funerale è la punto dell'iceberg,i casamonica hanno il controllo di tutta roma sud,per quello che riguarda la criminalità organizzata,ed è così dagli anni 70.E NESSUNO MUOVE UN DITO.Hanno ville,rubinetti d'oro,ferrari,vivono di estorsioni,spaccio,insomma non pagano mai un cazzo,ma nessuno li denuncia per paura di ritorsioni.
> Quello di ieri è l'ennesimo scandalo di un paese che ci ha tolto da tempo la dignità di essere italiani.
> Ma queste cose le può capire chi convive con queste problematiche ogni giorno,non chi è comodamente seduto sul divano ed entra qui dentro scrivendo che infondo sto paese è una grande paese....
> Leggetevi la storia di guerino casamonica....e della famiglia casamonica....


un commento sulla carrozza, per favore.    è necessario.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> vabbè ma sono sinti, mica sono nuovi a 'ste esagerazioni, credo che lo ritengano tipo un loro re, o qualcosa del genere


E allora il funerale lo faccessero a casa loro.E beati cazzi free.Questi vivono sulle spalle nostre....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A me l'unica cosa che ha disturbato é un prete che permette l'affissione di certa roba nella sua chiesa. Per il resto: Posto che non condivido ognuno ha diritto di piangere i suoi morti come ritiene e se mai avessi in mente di far suonare la fanfara dei bersaglieri al mio funerale vorrei poterlo fare. Inoltre io non sono particolarmente harantista ma se uno è sempre stato assolto non si può a maggior ragione post mortem definire un delinquente. Proprio per rispetto della giustizia che non deve essere un tanto al chilo. Secondo me.



quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ragazze, un commento per la carrozza.  vi prego.



una cosa da Borboni del Seicento, sobria:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> un commento sulla carrozza, per favore.    è necessario.


Caro lecter,sei rimasto colpito dalla carrozza?pessima.Ma  quella carrozza,se non quella,una simile,è stata usata anche per un matrimonio,ed è stata fatta passare sotto casa di uno dei boss loro,ai domiciliari, che ha dato il suo benestare....con i cavalli bianchi...e hanno bloccato la corcolazione.... Si è affacciato ha salutato...e il corteo ha proseguito..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo chi abita a roma sud sa cosa significano i casamonica,di silvio,e altre famiglie imparantate con questi soggetti.
> Questo funerale è la punto dell'iceberg,i casamonica hanno il controllo di tutta roma sud,per quello che riguarda la criminalità organizzata,ed è così dagli anni 70.E NESSUNO MUOVE UN DITO.Hanno ville,rubinetti d'oro,ferrari,vivono di estorsioni,spaccio,insomma non pagano mai un cazzo,ma nessuno li denuncia per paura di ritorsioni.
> Quello di ieri è l'ennesimo scandalo di un paese che ci ha tolto da tempo la dignità di essere italiani.
> Ma queste cose le può capire chi convive con queste problematiche ogni giorno,non chi è comodamente seduto sul divano ed entra qui dentro scrivendo che infondo sto paese è una grande paese....
> *Leggetevi la storia di guerino casamonica....e della famiglia casamonica*....



Grazie, lo farò al più presto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Da ricordare che quella è la stessa chiesa che ha rifiutato di celebrare il funerale di Welby.


e il prete? era lo stesso?


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie, lo farò al più presto.


Si dopo vai ai fasciani e spada di ostia....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si dopo vai ai fasciani e spada di ostia....



mi si sta aprendo un mondo :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2015)

in effetti c'è una certa coerenza





Domhet ha detto:


> Da ricordare che quella è la stessa chiesa che ha rifiutato di celebrare il funerale di Welby.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2015)

*Ah*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi si sta aprendo un mondo :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Ah si?ecco se ti interessa questo argomento, leggiti dei fratelli PRIMAVERA a san basilio....con la storia dell'ospedale sant'andrea...no perchè questo è un grande paese...parliamo di circa un mesetto fa...
Chi vive a roma,e vive certe situazioni,ha il polso di quello che succede in questo paese....
Il funerale di ieri a me non ha stupito più di tanto....e neanche la carrozza.La zona sud,compresa tor bella monaca è in mano ai casamonica....


----------



## free (21 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora il funerale lo faccessero a casa loro.E beati cazzi free.Questi vivono sulle spalle nostre....


infatti sono a casa loro, sono sinti italiani
mi sa che la musica del padrino ha fuorviato di parecchio il sindaco, boh?


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> infatti sono a casa loro, sono sinti italiani


Giustissima osservazione.


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2015)

al di là della carrozza (che siete TUTTI invitati a commentare  grazie) quello che stupisce o dovrebbe stupire è il fatto che questo funerale sia stato in qualche modo autorizzato.  anche se immagino che adesso pure i vigili che erano a controllare il traffico negheranno di essere stati lì.

è la faccenda della gigantografia del Casamonica vestito da Papa.   è l'elicottero in volo radente che spande petali.  e presumo che Oscuro possa confermarci che non è che chiunque possa passare in volo radente su Roma così come se fosse in scooter.

è in poche parole la normalizzazione del male che inquieta.


la carrozza è schifavigliosa.    ci tenevo a ribadirlo.


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è in poche parole la normalizzazione del male che inquieta.


Proprio in questo momento valutavo che lavorare mi affatica. E che a chi ha un lavoro normale nessuno fa le parate con gli elicotteri e le carrozze. Anzi, con quella carrozza! 

Insomma, tante volte ho letto qui è lì che in Italia l'onestà tocca il 50% della popolazione. Chi glielo fa fare a quel 50%, mi domando ormai?


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> al di là della carrozza (che siete TUTTI invitati a commentare  grazie) quello che stupisce o dovrebbe stupire è il fatto che questo funerale sia stato in qualche modo autorizzato.  anche se immagino che adesso pure i vigili che erano a controllare il traffico negheranno di essere stati lì.
> 
> è la faccenda della gigantografia del Casamonica vestito da Papa.   è l'elicottero in volo radente che spande petali.  e presumo che Oscuro possa confermarci che non è che chiunque possa passare in volo radente su Roma così come se fosse in scooter.
> 
> ...



Per fare un funerale non c'è da chiedere nessuna autorizazione......Adesso i vigili dovranno chiarire come e perchè erano li,chiaro non chi c'era, ma chi li ha mandati e perchè....E vero pure che potrebbe essere un servizio a pagamento...ma è da verificare....secondo me qualche comandante dei vigili urbani trema....
Per l'elicottero,bè,ci sarà un piano di volo autorizzato dall'enac,e bisognerà stabilire se il pilota dell'elicottero ha rispettato il piano di volo,e cosa c'era scritto sul piano di volo....
Poi ci sarà da verificare le responsabilità politiche.Servizio a pagamento o meno,il corpo dei vigili urbani doveva notiziare a tutti i livelli le forze dell'ordine che quel giorno ci sarebbe stato un funerale particolare ed era stato ruichiesto un servizio particolare...a pagamento o meno...questo poi è da vedere se sono possibili servizi che il comune di roma autorizza dietro pagamento di un bollettino....!
Resta il fatto che hanno bloccato strade e consolari,e non è casa loro.... ma casa di tutti...
Onestamente trovo stomachevole il comportamento del prete della chiesa che ha fatto un funerale con quei crismi.E non poteva non sapere...quanti funerali celebra con le carrozze nere?


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Onestamente trovo stomachevole il comportamento del prete della chiesa che ha fatto un funerale con quei crismi.E non poteva non sapere...quanti funerali celebra con le carrozze nere?


Dice che lo rifarebbe, in quanto pur mafioso il Casamonica "era nella Chiesa". E che se qualcuno si vuole lamentare deve rivolgersi più in alto.


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per fare un funerale non c'è da chiedere nessuna autorizazione......Adesso i vigili dovranno chiarire come e perchè erano li,chiaro non chi c'era, ma chi li ha mandati e perchè....E vero pure che potrebbe essere un servizio a pagamento...ma è da verificare....secondo me qualche comandante dei vigili urbani trema....
> Per l'elicottero,bè,ci sarà un piano di volo autorizzato dall'enac,e bisognerà stabilire se il pilota dell'elicottero ha rispettato il piano di volo,e cosa c'era scritto sul piano di volo....
> Poi ci sarà da verificare le responsabilità politiche.Servizio a pagamento o meno,il corpo dei vigili urbani doveva notiziare a tutti i livelli le forze dell'ordine che quel giorno ci sarebbe stato un funerale particolare ed era stato ruichiesto un servizio particolare...a pagamento o meno...questo poi è da vedere se sono possibili servizi che il comune di roma autorizza dietro pagamento di un bollettino....!
> Resta il fatto che hanno bloccato strade e consolari,e non è casa loro.... ma casa di tutti...
> Onestamente trovo stomachevole il comportamento del prete della chiesa che ha fatto un funerale con quei crismi.E non poteva non sapere...quanti funerali celebra con le carrozze nere?


quindi almeno prete, ENAC e comando vigili di competenza non potevano non sapere.      perfetto


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi almeno prete, ENAC e comando vigili di competenza non potevano non sapere.      perfetto


Leggo che sono stati chiesti chiarimenti al Prefetto che a sua volta li ha girati a questura, vigili urbani, enac, carabinieri ..forse salta qualche testa ..... Il prete incommentabile


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



perplesso ha detto:


> quindi almeno prete, ENAC e comando vigili di competenza non potevano non sapere.      perfetto


Vigili e prete sicuro.ENAC?tocca vedere il piano di volo,cosa c'era scritto,e se è stato rispettato dal pilota.Il pilota può aver scritto a e aver fatto b....ecco ci andrei piano.
Sui vigili, be dovranno giustificare a quale titolo erano in quel posto.......
Sul comportamento del prete stendo un velo pietoso.
Ognuno ha diritto ad un funerale...ma tu certe fotografie non le metti nelle mia chiesa...!Il funerale non è una cosa improvvisa,si chiede la diponibilità della chiesa,e sapete bene che si DEVE fare anche un'offerta alla chiesa....quindi quel prete aveva tutto il tempo di verificare se quel casamonica era QUEL CASAMONICA.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Leggo che sono stati chiesti chiarimenti al Prefetto che a sua volta li ha girati a questura, vigili urbani, enac, carabinieri ..forse salta qualche testa ..... Il prete incommentabile


A me viene da ridere.Che cazzo chiedi al prefetto?non era una partita di calcio...cosa ne deve sapere di un funerale? La questura e cc idem.Ecco i vigili....


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vigili e prete sicuro.ENAC?tocca vedere il piano di volo,cosa c'era scritto,e se è stato rispettato dal pilota.Il pilota può aver scritto a e aver fatto b....ecco ci andrei piano.
> Sui vigili, be dovranno giustificare a quale titolo erano in quel posto.......
> Sul comportamento del prete stendo un velo pietoso.
> Ognuno ha diritto ad un funerale...ma tu certe fotografie non le metti nelle mia chiesa...!Il funerale non è una cosa improvvisa,si chiede la diponibilità della chiesa,e sapete bene che si DEVE fare anche un'offerta alla chiesa....quindi quel prete aveva tutto il tempo di verificare se quel casamonica era QUEL CASAMONICA.


Ma direi che il prete sapeva bene chi fosse, a me sembra più un atto di sottomissione, palese. Detto questo purtroppo la Chiesa ha già i suoi precedenti con De Pedissequamente, tanto per dire uno. L'omertà e l' immobilismo ecclesiastico  in alcune situazione è più che imbarazzante:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma direi che il prete sapeva bene chi fosse, a me sembra più un atto di sottomissione, palese. Detto questo purtroppo la Chiesa ha già i suoi precedenti con De Pedissequamente, tanto per dire uno. L'omertà e l' immobilismo ecclesiastico  in alcune situazione è più che imbarazzante:unhappy:


Sarebbe da chiedere al prete quanto alta è stata la donazione .....


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me viene da ridere.Che cazzo chiedi al prefetto?non era una partita di calcio...cosa ne deve sapere di un funerale? La questura e cc idem.Ecco i vigili....


Se fosse un funerale standard certo ma li mi sembra ci fosse una folla e un impegno e occupazione del territorio non indifferente, difficile far finta di nulla. Diciamo che hanno una bella gatta da pelare, almeno per ora.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarebbe da chiedere al prete quanto alta è stata la donazione .....


eh probabilmente consistente


----------



## spleen (21 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma direi che il prete sapeva bene chi fosse, a me sembra più un atto di sottomissione, palese. Detto questo purtroppo la Chiesa ha già i suoi precedenti con De Pedissequamente, tanto per dire uno. L'omertà e l' immobilismo ecclesiastico  in alcune situazione è più che imbarazzante:unhappy:


Quoto.
E pensa che quando è morto il mio papà, persona specchiata e dalla schiena dritta, il parroco della chiesa dove è stato fatto il funerale ha voluto leggere, per poterlo approvare, il testo, quelle poche parole che avevo scritto in suffragio e ringraziamento per la fine della cerimonia. Questo solo perchè papà in vita era sempre stato molto critico verso le gerarchie ecclesiastiche e pur abitando in un paesino non si era mai mischiato alla schiera di leccaculi che stavano sempre attaccati alle tonache del prete.

Comunque la carrozza, dopo aver staccato i cavalli gliela brucerei, a sta gentaglia e .....


----------



## Flavia (21 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto.
> E pensa che quando è morto il mio papà, persona specchiata e dalla schiena dritta,* il parroco della chiesa dove è stato fatto il funerale ha voluto leggere, per poterlo approvare, il testo, quelle poche parole che avevo scritto in suffragio e ringraziamento per la fine della cerimonia. *Questo solo perchè papà in vita era sempre stato molto critico verso le gerarchie ecclesiastiche e pur abitando in un paesino non si era mai mischiato alla schiera di leccaculi che stavano sempre attaccati alle tonache del prete.
> 
> Comunque la carrozza, dopo aver staccato i cavalli gliela brucerei, a sta gentaglia e .....


la stessa cosa
è accaduta a me
forse il parroco
aveva paura che leggessi
una pagina del manifesto
:facepalm:


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Agosto 2015)

Sospesa la licenza al pilota.


----------



## free (21 Agosto 2015)

trovo molto più inquietante che questo tizio sia riconosciuto da tutti, autorità comprese, come boss molto influente e non abbia fatto nemmeno un giorno di galera
ha beffato la giustizia da vivo e ha beffato i vigili da morto (tra l'altro in quest'ultimo caso senza fare male a nessuno), qual è il vero scandalo?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sospesa la licenza al pilota.


già, ex dirigente Alitalia, non ha presentato piano di volo, ha chiesto autorizzazione a sorvolare i cieli esterni a Roma, invece ha deviato, abbassato la quota di volo ad un'altezza non permessa ai mono motori e ha lanciato materiali ( petali) per i quali ci vorrebbe comunque un'autorizzazione. Questo ha fatto filotto :singleeye:, comunque lo ha fermato la Digos


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> già, ex dirigente Alitalia, non ha presentato piano di volo, ha chiesto autorizzazione a sorvolare i cieli esterni a Roma, invece ha deviato, abbassato la quota di volo ad un'altezza non permessa ai mono motori e ha lanciato materiali ( petali) per i quali ci vorrebbe comunque un'autorizzazione. Questo ha fatto filotto :singleeye:, comunque lo ha fermato la Digos



Come volevasi dimostrare.....!Ex dirigente alitalia?sapeva bene cosa stava facendo,cosa rischiava,e che sarebbe stato preso.Se ha corso il rischio...il gioco valeva la candela....!Allora?avrei dovuto fare il poliziotto....


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *ex dirigente Alitalia*


Si torni alle Città-Stato.


----------



## disincantata (21 Agosto 2015)

SEMBRA abbiano speso 2.000 euro di noleggio per la famosa carrozza e dato solo 50,00 euro per la messa, come offerta.

Io che non sono mafiosa nel 2003 ne ho messi 200 per la messa, e pochi  anni prima altrettanti per la comunione.

Mafiosi e tirchi?


----------



## disincantata (21 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarebbe da chiedere al prete quanto alta è stata la donazione .....



Ha dichiarato 50,00 euro. Cinquanta!


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



disincantata ha detto:


> Ha dichiarato 50,00 euro. Cinquanta!


Si certo....come no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Si torni alle Città-Stato.


----------



## Flavia (21 Agosto 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ha dichiarato 50,00 euro. Cinquanta!


ma noi ci crediamo?
come crediamo al fatto
che non si era accorto
di quanto stava avvenendo 
al di fuori della chiesa?


----------



## disincantata (21 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma noi ci crediamo?
> come crediamo al fatto
> che non si era accorto
> di quanto stava avvenendo
> al di fuori della chiesa?



Sai, se penso a gente che conosco molto molto molto piu' benestante di me, posso anche crederci.

Troppa gente e' morbosamente attaccata ai soldi.


----------



## Flavia (21 Agosto 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sai, se penso a gente che conosco molto molto molto piu' benestante di me, posso anche crederci.
> 
> Troppa gente e' morbosamente attaccata ai soldi.


su questo non metto dubbio
ma credimi che la maggior
parte dei preti per quanto
 riguarda il denaro, hanno una laurea
 ad honorem in economia


----------



## emme76 (21 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://foto.ilmessaggero.it/CRONACA...ero_in_volo/0-104942.shtml?idArticolo=1524143


È tipico dei funerali e matrimoni gitani.
Direi che bello se non fosse il funerale di un delinquente.


----------



## Homer (21 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sospesa la licenza al pilota.


La licenza è da bruciare....

Il pilotazzo coglione ha spento il Transponder ed è rimasto basso per non farsi vedere dal Radar Primario di Fiumicino.....questo è un evento doloso a tutti gli effetti, la deviazione di rotta fatta senza nemmeno contatto radio con l'ACC......un pazzo considerando lo spazio aereo congestionato sopra Roma


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> La licenza è da bruciare....
> 
> Il pilotazzo coglione ha spento il Transponder ed è rimasto basso per non farsi vedere dal Radar Primario di Fiumicino.....questo è un evento doloso a tutti gli effetti, la deviazione di rotta fatta senza nemmeno contatto radio con l'ACC......un pazzo considerando lo spazio aereo congestionato sopra Roma


non credo che il pilota sia nè pazzo nè coglione nè soprattutto non sapesse a cosa andava incontro con quel volo radente.

sarebbe da farci una lunga chiacchierata in luogo tranquillo ed appartato


----------



## Homer (21 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non credo che il pilota sia nè pazzo nè coglione nè soprattutto non sapesse a cosa andava incontro con quel volo radente.
> 
> sarebbe da farci una lunga chiacchierata in luogo tranquillo ed appartato


Senza ombra di dubbio non è un cretino....concordo con la chiaccherata rotfl, ma porca troia ti vai a giocare la licenza per una cazzo di carrozza di Cenerentola??

Il giochetto del transponder spento gli è servito visto che, senza comunicazione radio e con una traccia sul radar, nel giro di 5 minuti si sarebbero alzati in volo due EFA da Grosseto che avrebbero fatto la festa a lui........oltre ai petali sarebbero caduti anche rottami, pensa che funerale movimentato :rotfl::rotfl:

Chissa che cavolo gli avranno offerto.....


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Agosto 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ha dichiarato 50,00 euro. Cinquanta!


Il furbacchione. Ora pare fossero a persona, però. Ed erano più di 2000 persone. 

E che esemplari!

http://video.repubblica.it/edizione...-onesti-non-mafiosi/209840/208963?ref=HRER1-1


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Senza ombra di dubbio non è un cretino....concordo con la chiaccherata rotfl, ma porca troia ti vai a giocare la licenza per una cazzo di carrozza di Cenerentola??
> 
> Il giochetto del transponder spento gli è servito visto che, senza comunicazione radio e con una traccia sul radar, nel giro di 5 minuti si sarebbero alzati in volo due EFA da Grosseto che avrebbero fatto la festa a lui........oltre ai petali sarebbero caduti anche rottami, pensa che funerale movimentato :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Chissa che cavolo gli avranno offerto.....


evidentemente l'offerta non poteva essere rifiutata.   la colonna sonora de Il Padrino non penso l'abbiano suonata a caso, a quel funerale.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2015)

*Allora*

Insomma.Questo è solo l'inizio.Incredibile che solo adesso si viene a scoprire che nella zona sud di roma comandano i casamonica,e nessuno ha mai fatto nulla,nessuno tranne le povere forze dell'ordine,ma questo non ve lo dirà nessuno...!Dagli anni 70 che questi fanno i cazzi loro...e sta storia del funerale non è la prima volta,matrimoni,funerali....ecc ecc.....!
Adesso?adesso si mette male per il comandante dei vigili,il dott clemente,funzionario della polizia di stato,già inviso a tutti i sindacati dei vigili di roma....!Pagherà lui?alla fine dovrebbe pagare chi ha mandato quei vigili a scortare la salma di questo signore.
Il pilota dell'elicottero?avrà avuto i suoi buoni motivi per azzardare una cosa del genere....conscio di cosa rischiava.
La cosa che mi lascia basito è l'incompetenza dei nostri politici che non sanno neanche a chi chiedere spiegazioni...:rotfl::rotfl::rotflrefetto,questore,sindaco,non sanno un cazzo,non sanno le competenze,chiedono spiegazioni a chi non dovrebbero chiederle.
E fra qualche mese a roma c'è il giubileo.....
Permettetemi una regressione.
Sono anni che dico che questo è un paese allo sbando,e ho sempre avuto attacchi dai soloni del forum,i vari zod,conte,lunaiena....e questo paese a tutti voi cosa sembra?
Un paese sicuro?:rotfl:Un elicottero parte da terzigno,il pilota fa i cazzi suoi,e nessuno se ne accorge...!
Ma si d'altronde chi scrive che questo è un gran paese sta con il suo culozzo comodo in poltrona...e intanto qui andiamo allo sfascio...e ripeto.QUESTO è L'INIZIO.....


----------



## free (21 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Il furbacchione. Ora pare fossero a persona, però. Ed erano più di 2000 persone.
> 
> E che esemplari!
> 
> http://video.repubblica.it/edizione...-onesti-non-mafiosi/209840/208963?ref=HRER1-1


esemplari marca zingaro sinto italiano, non è così strano per loro, è morto una specie di re


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> esemplari marca zingaro sinto italiano, non è così strano per loro, è morto una specie di re


Città-Stato!!!

Comunque la penso più o meno come oscuro. E mi meraviglia sempre che la situazione non sia ancora degenerata in maniera davvero drammatica.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> esemplari marca zingaro sinto italiano, non è così strano per loro, è morto una specie di re


Si,una specie di re che ha fondato il suo impero sulla criminalità,sullo spaccio,sull'illegalità.E se passi per roma,ti faccio fare un giro dentro l'impero.....!


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> trovo molto più inquietante che questo tizio sia riconosciuto da tutti, autorità comprese, come boss molto influente e non abbia fatto nemmeno un giorno di galera
> ha beffato la giustizia da vivo e ha beffato i vigili da morto (tra l'altro in quest'ultimo caso senza fare male a nessuno), qual è il vero scandalo?



Quoto.
Il funerale è cafone ma vedrete quando moriranno Albano o D'Alessio.

Però sentire in tv Tajani inorridito affermando quello che diciamo noi fa inorridire.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



giorgiocan ha detto:


> Città-Stato!!!
> 
> Comunque la penso più o meno come oscuro. E mi meraviglia sempre che la situazione non sia ancora degenerata in maniera davvero drammatica.


Ma a questa cosa è stata data risalto dalla stampa.Ma chi abita in zona sud le vede spesso ste situazioni.....Ci sono delle foto di un casamonica con una felpa dell'italia se non ricordo male ,ad una cena della giunta alemanno....ma fatevi un giro su internet....che vi fate due risate.E questi politici ignoranti chiedono spiegazioni a chi?al prefetto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e che cazzo era una manifestazione pubblica?un partita roma juve?una gara di formula 1?un funerale di stato?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma ci rendiamo conto della gravità?questi confondono sindaco,questore e prefetto....non sanno neanche cosa chiedere e a chi cazzo chiedere....


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2015)

*Si*

La verità è che andrebbero presi uno ad uno,gli andrebbe confiscato ogni avere, rispediti a calci nel culo in carcere.FINE DELLA MUSICA.Ma in un paese serio succede una roba simile?


----------



## spleen (21 Agosto 2015)

Stasera al telegiornale hanno detto che la politica risponderà con una grande manifestazione per la legalità,
poi dopo al manifestazione , probabilmente tutto continuerà come prima.

Mi viene in mente Fabrizio:

..... prima pagina venti notizie
ventuno ingiustizie e lo stato che fa
si costerna, s'indigna, s'impegna
poi getta la spugna con gran dignità.....


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Stasera al telegiornale hanno detto che la politica risponderà con una grande manifestazione per la legalità


Ma non c'è più nessun residuo di vergogna, allora. Che tristezza, che schifo.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma *non c'è più nessun residuo di vergogna, allora.* Che tristezza, che schifo.


Ormai da qualche decennio.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2015)

Vabbè ma anche Al Capone l'hanno incarcerato per evasione fiscale  (tra l'altro credo per una specie di studio di settore perché il tenore di vita non corrispondeva alle entrate dichiarate). I grandi delinquenti sono criminali ma non fessi. Si sa che fanno parte di un'organizzazione ma bisogna trovare le prove. Non per nulla sono stati usati i collaboratori di giustizia. Certamente ci sono connivenze ma non è tutto evidente e facile da sgominare.


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ormai da qualche decennio.


Un paio, non di più. Prima ricordo un qualche residuo di...azione.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Un paio, non di più. Prima ricordo un qualche residuo di...azione.


Mah a me sembra che la coda di questo lassismo sia lunghissima.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2015)

Comunque le connivenze ci sono e per vent'anni abbiamo sentito tuonare contro lo strapotere dei giudici, delle toghe rosse e proclamare garantismo.


----------



## Domhet (21 Agosto 2015)

Spero che qualcuno abbia guardato "In onda" su La7 stasera. Un capolavoro del trash, altro che carrozza!


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Agosto 2015)

http://www.lastampa.it/2015/08/21/i...mio-lavoro-O8EpsZXuYftaoqQpET9fRP/pagina.html

In sintesi:

- *Magistratura e carabinieri erano informati dei fatti*: il figlio del boss ha ottenuto apposito permesso di libera uscita (era ai domiciliari) per partecipare al funerale del padre.

- Il Prefetto annovera tra le cause alla base della "concatenazione di eventi" che hanno reso possibile il triste spettacolo il fatto che *siamo sotto ferragosto*.

- *Marino twitta:* "*Ora meno soli in questa battaglia!*"

- I vigili, stizziti, dichiarano di essere intervenuti d'urgenza a *tutela della sicurezza e della viabilità*.

- *La carrozza* è la medesima utilizzata *per il funerale di Totò*.


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Il funerale è cafone ma vedrete quando moriranno Albano o D'Alessio.
> 
> Però sentire in tv Tajani inorridito affermando quello che diciamo noi fa inorridire.


il funerale di Al Bano Carrisi sarà un capolavoro del trucido,ma non mi risulta che lui sia un mafioso.

sarebbe bene distinguere le cose.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il funerale di Al Bano Carrisi sarà un capolavoro del trucido,ma non mi risulta che lui sia un mafioso.
> 
> sarebbe bene distinguere le cose.



Perché, noi abbiamo prove che quello fosse un mafioso?
Io no. Chi le ha faccia denuncia.


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché, noi abbiamo prove che quello fosse un mafioso?
> Io no. Chi le ha faccia denuncia.


delle difficoltà pratiche a condurre un processo a carico di certi soggetti abbiamo discusso.    credo che non ci siano dubbi sulla natura dell'attività del clan Casamonica.

cerchiamo di non prenderci in giro,suvvia.


----------



## free (21 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché, noi abbiamo prove che quello fosse un mafioso?
> Io no. Chi le ha faccia denuncia.


ma infatti...i vigili etc. ieri avranno anche fatto una figuraccia per il funerale, ma per tutto il resto? chi sta facendo una figuraccia??

anche quei simpaticoni del fisco che son lì a cesellare il redditometro un anno sì e l'altro pure, buongiorno!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> delle difficoltà pratiche a condurre un processo a carico di certi soggetti abbiamo discusso.    credo che non ci siano dubbi sulla natura dell'attività del clan Casamonica.
> 
> cerchiamo di non prenderci in giro,suvvia.


Io non sapevo che esistessero.

Ma la questione è che, dato che hanno avuto l'imprudenza o la spudoratezza di fare un funerale supercafone, ora lo sappiamo tutti per sentito dire ma diciamo che dovrebbero arrestarli (non si sa se per reati o per il funerale) ma se sono bravi prove non ce ne sono e non possono arrestarli.
Quindi la nostra indignazione è vuota.


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



giorgiocan ha detto:


> http://www.lastampa.it/2015/08/21/i...mio-lavoro-O8EpsZXuYftaoqQpET9fRP/pagina.html
> 
> In sintesi:
> 
> ...



Si ma arriviamo al dunque.Dov'è il reato?non c'è.Cc e magistratura sapevano del funerale ma non potevano sapere che sarebbe stato un funerale del genere...quindi?

Marino?marino spiegasse cosa cazzo ci facevano i vigili in quel posto,e se è vero che hanno scortato al salma...

La carrozza?e sti cazzi,ne usano una bianca quando si sposano...signori sono 30 anni che a roma sud accade questo....30 cazzi di anni....!
Poi vogliamo discutere della sicurezza aerea?discutiamone,ma c'è poco da discutere.
Io assolvo questore e prefetto,i politici neanche li commento,non sapevano e non sanno a chi chiedere spiegazioni...!


----------



## Fantastica (22 Agosto 2015)

Quoto Brunetta in ogni dove.
Ringraziamo i cittadini romani e la stampa romana e non solo, ché dei Casamonica fino a oggi nessuno fuori da Roma sapeva una beata fava. 
Aggiungo che adesso invece SAPPIAMO. E questo non è un progresso di poco conto.


----------



## Horny (22 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> già, ex dirigente Alitalia, non ha presentato piano di volo, ha chiesto autorizzazione a sorvolare i cieli esterni a Roma, invece ha deviato, abbassato la quota di volo ad un'altezza non permessa ai mono motori e ha lanciato materiali ( petali) per i quali ci vorrebbe comunque un'autorizzazione. Questo ha fatto filotto :singleeye:, comunque lo ha fermato la Digos


Ecco....ex dirigente Alitalia.
e' tutto un paese così.
ps
la carrozza non l'ho vista.
l'utilizzo di una carrozza,
qualsiasi carrozza in qualsiasi contesto reale del quotidiano,
matrimoni e funerali di chiunque compresi, per me denota pessimo gusto.


----------



## Horny (22 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sapevo che esistessero.
> 
> Ma la questione è che, dato che hanno avuto l'imprudenza o la spudoratezza di fare un funerale supercafone, ora lo sappiamo tutti per sentito dire ma diciamo che dovrebbero arrestarli (non si sa se per reati o per il funerale) ma se sono bravi prove non ce ne sono e non possono arrestarli.
> Quindi la nostra indignazione è vuota.


Si l'indignazione per il funerale e' evidentemente vuota.
in quanto alle prove di fatti invece rilevanti,
sarei propensa a credere che vi siano,
ma vengano occultate da 'autorità' conniventi.
basti vedere chi dirigeva Alitalia, o Monte Paschi,
che fa lo stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2015)

Al mio funerale verranno in tre. Ma se venissero in 2000 sarebbe uno scandalo? 
È gravissimo che la criminalità organizzata non venga smantellata, non che le persone facciano matrimoni o funerali sfarzosi. Matrimoni sfarzosi li hanno fatti Tom Cruise, George Clooney, le Borromeo. 
oltretutto per un matrimonio fai gli inviti per un funerale no, viene chi vuole.
Il funerale di Alberto Sordi immagino abbia richiamato molta gente e in proporzione saranno intervenuti i vigili.
Ci svegliamo per un funerale e ci indigniamo per il cattivo gusto? Se avessero fatto un funerale in forma privata i delinquenti non sarebbero più delinquenti.
Ce ne saranno ben altri più discreti!
Magari questo polverone per il funerale arriva a fagiolo per distrarre da altri criminali?


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari questo polverone per il funerale arriva a fagiolo per distrarre da altri criminali?


Magari al tuo funerale non voleranno elicotteri a volo radente sulla città senza un piano di volo autorizzato nè tanto meno noto.

O magari sì!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma arriviamo al dunque.Dov'è il reato?non c'è.Cc e magistratura sapevano del funerale ma non potevano sapere che sarebbe stato un funerale del genere...quindi?
> 
> Marino?marino spiegasse cosa cazzo ci facevano i vigili in quel posto,e se è vero che hanno scortato al salma...
> 
> ...


Per quanto riguarda l'intervento dei vigili sembra da quanto affermato dal loro sindacato che sono intervenuti a seguito di lamentele pervenute da comuni cittadini che hanno trovato strade bloccate. Poi boh


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al mio funerale verranno in tre. Ma se venissero in 2000 sarebbe uno scandalo?
> È gravissimo che la criminalità organizzata non venga smantellata, non che le persone facciano matrimoni o funerali sfarzosi. Matrimoni sfarzosi li hanno fatti Tom Cruise, George Clooney, le Borromeo.
> oltretutto per un matrimonio fai gli inviti per un funerale no, viene chi vuole.
> Il funerale di Alberto Sordi immagino abbia richiamato molta gente e in proporzione saranno intervenuti i vigili.
> ...


il funerale supercafone rientrerebbe sia nel diritto di chi lo vuole celebrare così sia nel diritto di chi guarda e si schifa.
e la cosa morirebbe al massimo in qualche rivista da sfogliare sotto l'ombrellone.


il polverone si è alzato perchè questi hanno voluto chiaramente mostrare Urbi et Orbi (e mai come in questo caso l'espressione è calzante) che i Casamonica a Roma fanno quello che gli pare,come gli pare e quando gli pare e le istituzioni devono anche preoccuparsi che nessuno intralci il loro cammino.

è la cessione di sovranità sul territorio che deve far riflettere.   oltre alla carrozza.  che è schifavigliosa.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il funerale supercafone rientrerebbe sia nel diritto di chi lo vuole celebrare così sia nel diritto di chi guarda e si schifa.
> e la cosa morirebbe al massimo in qualche rivista da sfogliare sotto l'ombrellone.
> 
> 
> ...



Ma il grave è che lo Stato  (quello che tutti sbeffeggiano tutti i giorni) non abbia il controllo del territorio, non che si faccia un funerale cafone.
Quello semmai è stata una imprudenza. 
Trovo assurdo che non si parli d'altro,e negli intervalli del diritto al figlio di una psicopatica, da giorni. È chiaramente un fatto gonfiato per distrarre da altre organizzazioni criminali.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il grave è che lo Stato  (quello che tutti sbeffeggiano tutti i giorni) non abbia il controllo del territorio, non che si faccia un funerale cafone.
> Quello semmai è stata una imprudenza.
> Trovo assurdo che non si parli d'altro,e negli intervalli del diritto al figlio di una psicopatica, da giorni. È chiaramente un fatto gonfiato per distrarre da altre organizzazioni criminali.


Andando OT sono generalmente favorevole  che un figlio cresca con i propri genitori anche se vi sono problematiche ( con i dovuti controlli e cautele), nel caso dei " genitori" dell'acido no. Ritengo molto pericoloso per il bambino crescere con una madre con questi gravissimi problemi di personalità fine OT


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il grave è che lo Stato  (quello che tutti sbeffeggiano tutti i giorni) non abbia il controllo del territorio, non che si faccia un funerale cafone.
> Quello semmai è stata una imprudenza.
> Trovo assurdo che non si parli d'altro,e negli intervalli del diritto al figlio di una psicopatica, da giorni. È chiaramente un fatto gonfiato per distrarre da altre organizzazioni criminali.


lo stato (scritto con la minuscola, gli enti inutili lo richiedono) è un'organizzazione criminale, ma non è questa la sede adatta per discorrerne.

il funerale cafone è possibile proprio perchè il territorio lo controlla veramente chi il funerale cafone ha organizzato.
non c'è nessuna imprudenza, semmai una chiara volontà di far capire chi comanda.

non c'è nessuna distrazione,anzi.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2015)

https://wordwrite.wordpress.com/2015/08/22/roma-mi-dispiace-devo-dirlo/


----------

